# Newbie, from Manchester



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, I'm New to this site, but loved TT's since they first appeared nearly ten years ago. Blimy they be tax exempt soon eh. Always dreamed about owning this Car, and looking at the second hand market these days Ya know, my dreams might just come true. I think the Quattro sport from 05 are just the best looking car i have seen and this would be the one to make my dreams come true. However I have a small dilemma silly as it may sound, Does anyone know if its possible to put the back seat back in? ya see the car is extravagance enough with 4 seats, but the QS two seat would really be pointless as I have a wife and young son, so Sunday drives just wouldn't happen. any sort of ball park quotation to carry out such work would be handy to. if the seat isn't possible a 225 coupe would have to do. Not sure about the DSG not done enough research on them, but im betting there's allot to go wrong on them at great expense? any thoughts would be welcomed. Looking forward to browsing this site. have a great weekend all. TW


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcme Trev 
Yes you can put the rear seats back in to the qS but you would also have to replace the Recaro front seats as they do not tilt so you can get in the back The best idear would be to get a 2nd hand interior off ebay and use that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , buy a 3.2 and paint the roof black


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Couldn't think of a specific forum page for this to go on, so stuck it here....Can anyone confirm that when you stick on a private plate, the change of plate issues a new owner status to the Dvla register. I just read an advert for a TT with 8 owners but had actually according to the advertiser) only had 4 owners who had all put on a private plate, so taking the register to 8 owners? bit naughty that eh. how many adds have i turned away from cos they had lots of owners :s


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i aksed the same question here:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=127625

i think it shouldn't but still thinking why an independant would lie to me, and they stock some nice cars too, so them being in the trade they must know something, unless it's a plain lie


----------

